# nootropics?



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

anyone tried nootropics?? also are they safe for a 17 year old? Are they a safe alternative in general for anxiety/Add


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I am a penibut apologist at the moment have found it to be a very power nootropic. 

It is potentially addicting however and I would only recommend it to someone who isn't addictive by nature. I consider myself to have impeccable self-control so I know I won't abuse it.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Jesus that was badly written. :O


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

wat is a "penibut apologist" ?

and were do you guys get your nootropics
for some strange reason i cant find it here 
in my country (europe/holland).


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Jesus that was badly written. :O


Jesus forgives you.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

forex said:


> wat is a "penibut apologist" ?
> 
> and were do you guys get your nootropics
> for some strange reason i cant find it here
> in my country (europe/holland).


I am an Adrafinil apologist, as I sometimes use it to help me write. You can buy it here: [http://www.awakebrain.com/]. Whether they ship to Holland, I don't know.


----------



## tikerkub (Sep 26, 2011)

Any nootropic is potentially addictive and highly susceptible to dependence. It doesn't take much to get addicted. The withdrawal effects (irritability, depression, anxiety, mental confusion, "mind fog", and even psychosis) can be devastating and potentially long-lasting. For a 17 year old whose brain chemistry is still maturing, I would seriously recommend against it.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

tikerkub said:


> Any nootropic is potentially addictive and highly susceptible to dependence. It doesn't take much to get addicted. The withdrawal effects (irritability, depression, anxiety, mental confusion, "mind fog", and even psychosis) can be devastating and potentially long-lasting. For a 17 year old whose brain chemistry is still maturing, I would seriously recommend against it.


I think that's being a little harsh/fearmongering, to be honest. Piracetam and the other -racetams are very well tolerated by almost everyone and is not known to cause any problems in anyone. It may have slight side effects but it is generally regarded as safe. If he feels that it is hurting him he can always stop, but he might as well try it. It mostly affects brain metabolism, cell membrane fluidity, vasodilation, AMPA receptors (possible route to excitotoxicity cauesed by excess calcium in neuron body if overdose occurs, but this has not been observed) and the acetylcholine system. When taken at recommended doses it is unlikely to cause long-term disturbances, as these receptors and neurotransmitters are more involved in memory than mood processes. At least that's my take on it. I am not as informed on the other -racetams so I can't speak in detail for anything but piracetam.

peace

and whoever reads this (I know I'm replying to something that's a year old, and tikerkub hasn't been on since april) feel free to correct me if I'm full of crap.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

thebadshepard said:


> I think that's being a little harsh/fearmongering, to be honest. Piracetam and the other -racetams are very well tolerated by almost everyone and is not known to cause any problems in anyone.


 I was thinking about ordering some of this because I read it might be good for people with myoclonus (and I have myoclonic jerks).

It's a stab in the dark but has anyone heard anything about this from a reliable source?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Jollygoggles said:


> I am a penibut apologist at the moment have found it to be a very power nootropic.
> 
> It is potentially addicting however and I would only recommend it to someone who isn't addictive by nature. I consider myself to have impeccable self-control so I know I won't abuse it.





tikerkub said:


> Any nootropic is potentially addictive and highly susceptible to dependence. It doesn't take much to get addicted. The withdrawal effects (irritability, depression, anxiety, mental confusion, "mind fog", and even psychosis) can be devastating and potentially long-lasting. For a 17 year old whose brain chemistry is still maturing, I would seriously recommend against it.


---

Where is this coming from?

In order to be classified a nootropic it must have minimal side effects by being neuroprotective or essentially nontoxic. Cognitive enhancers, on the other hand, carry no such restriction.

Not all racetams are nootropics.

Something like piracetam would be quite safe. It's considerably safer than the caffeine we allow people to buy (And caffeine is quite safe).


----------

